# When good horses do bad things...



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I went out to feed Ahab after work, and found this....








Ahab had broken into the feed room and trashed it. He knocked everything over, threw stuff around, and totally squashed a metal garbage can flat. Luckily he also knocked a tall shelving unit over, which partially blocked his access to the bulk of the grain.

Of course, it's really my fault; I latched the door, but didn't attach the chain to one of the the little black chain hooks. He can open the door latch faster than I can, and even though there is also a chain stall guard up, he just breaks right through it. 








What I don't understand is this: the feed room is 6x12 with no windows, and he struggles to get in it. My three horse, wide open stock trailer is much bigger, but for Ahab to go in it? Not so much.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe he heard that the great white whale was hiding in there :rofl: :rofl: Sorry couldn't help it.
What a mess... have fun cleaning it :rofl:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

bahaha....sorry but the whole time i was reading it i kept thinking "Ahab the Arab!" bah sorry. but horses are like cats....theyll squeeze into the most impossible places and then blame you for not making it big enough for them to do REAL damage

have fun cleaning tho!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a gelding that would have figured out that set up in less than five minutes. He two would have trashed the place. I sympathize, been there.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahab is a draft right? I think it's a draft thing because my two belgian geldings do the same thing... They play with everything they can find... And when I'm picking out the pasture, one will steal my pitchfork and the other will dump my wheel borrow... Horses, I tell ya.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Well at least he didn't lock himself in a chicken coop for a night.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

????

Any particulars? Ahab the Arab would like to know...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Clever horses, bane of our lives!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Too cute. What a big mess. Glad he wasn't hurt trying to get back out!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Major has also done some damage around the barn. He once freaked out in the middle of the night, and my B/O walked over in the morning and found a completely bent in stall wall as well as Major with the skin on his hock flopping around. The vet wasn't able to stitch it since it was already dried out (mostly) and it was pretty disgusting. Plus, my B/O's dad (who is in charge of repairs) wasn't too pleased about having to fix the door.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry but that is not trashing!

I have a large area where the young horses are kept. There are usually about six or seven in there ( 60' X 30') 
One evening they undid the door because I had not pushed the handle up. 
The result took me a day to clear! 





































*NOW that is what I call trashing!*


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

**** Foxhunter, it looks like they had a full out party while the "parent" wasn't home :rofl:


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Some of you's better hide the keys to the tractor while your at it also ! :lol:


Rawhide(Boone)


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Bahaha love it! My horses are definitely guilty of this craziness. All you can do is sigh and grab a broom.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

You know those electronic collars and fences they make for dogs? Would something like that work for a horse? Like if you had an invisible fence around the feed area/off limits places and something that attached to the horse so it would get a mild jolt or unpleasant noise every time it went somewhere it wasn't supposed to. I'm sure they'd still figure out a way to foil that evil plan!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Horses being bad*

Its raining in CT so I am here instead of on a trail

One of our dogs used to eat his way through the door into our feed shed and trash it, it had to be kept like Fort Knox to keep him out
My old horse opens most bolts so has to have a real intricate system to keep her in. My husband forgot yesterday as he was just going to be a few minutes feeding the dogs and when he came back she was off up the road doing a tour of the local sights. Luckily two cars blocked her path and she was dragged back safely
You just cant trust the little darlings.


----------

